# Inexpensive ABT rack.



## danbury (Aug 8, 2009)

If you don't want to spend a lot of money on a nice ABT holder for your pit, then look no further.  Just go pick yourself up a couple of inexpensive wire vegetable grilling trays like these, bend them as you see in the picture or how ever you like and you're in business.  They are re-usable and don't take up much space.  Although I don't have prepared ABTs in these pictures, I just stuck some jalapenos in it to show.  If you need to stick a toothpick through the tray and pepper to stabilize the pepper... is easy as can be.  I'm a tight wad and though those stainless steel jobs are nice, this does just as good a job for less and you can toss it if you have to and make another one.

Before I folded it. This one is 15¼" X 12".


View One


View Two


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice idea. ............


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 8, 2009)

That's pretty cool... and you found those trays where?


----------



## danbury (Aug 8, 2009)

I live north of Chicago.  I have found these in a couple of places.  Home Depot, Menard's and the local Grocery Store Chain "Jewel".  The ones at the "Jewel" were smaller but work just as well.
I've always used them for grilled veggies on my gas grill.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 8, 2009)

great idea, I typically do "canoe" style ABT's, but this looks like a good cheap alternative. points of creativity.


----------



## danbury (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Idea you have there...


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats a pretty good idea. I just looked at the ones made for abt's in store. I cant believe how much they want for them. By the way, I asked the wife if she wanted to see what a really fresh pork sandwich looks like. I shower her your profile pic. She says thats is just wrong is sooo many ways LOL.


----------



## danbury (Aug 8, 2009)

Usually I've done the ABTs canoe style, but rather them the other way.  I have a Bass Pro 5 minutes from here and they have them, but like I say, I'm a tight wad when it comes to some things and I just figured there was another way to do that.  I did it a few months back and have been meaning to take pictures and post, just never got around to it.

That picture of my profile pic... that's actually my brother that did that and sent it to me when I was talking about pulled pork sandwiches one day.  That's one of those little pot belly pigs he has and it's full grown now.  That little pig gets treated like royalty, so tell your wife that "no pigs were harmed in taking that picture."


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 8, 2009)

points for a great idea!


----------



## morkdach (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for sharing the neat idea


----------

